# E-System Drivers



## ola.oloko (Sep 13, 2011)

i Am having problems with my Wireless device. I have downloaded the driver which is realtek 8187B wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 network adapter. yet its giving me problems cos i cant even see any connections. pls where/how do i get the right drivers for my E-system 1201 laptop. I am runing a vista OS on it. Please let me know asap.
you can also send me a copy of your response to . It says a device attached to the system is not functioning.

The Hardware IDs is
USB (forward slash)VID_OBDA&PID_8189&REV0200
USB (forward slash)VID_OBDA&PID_8189


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand is the USB adapter?

Have you tried the manufacturer website?

Check Device Manager for any other driver errors.


----------

